# Mold growth in vivarium



## danandbecca (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all,
We are new to the dart frog community as well as dendroboard. We just set up 2 vivariums, both with false bottoms, LECA with coco chip base with exoterra forest moss top substrate and live plants. Within about 2 days, we found mold growing in both vivs. It's on the cocohut (see pic) and on the moss substrate in many places. We have glass tops, humidity 80%, temp 75 degrees. Is this normal/harmful? Do we need to get rid of this mold, and how? (search shows general consensus is that it's not harmful)

Thanks,
Dan and Becca


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

A little mold is normal and not generally harmful. It's a sign that your viv is settling in. It should clear up in a month or two.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothing to worry about, completly harmless. You could spray it down with water if you want.
Wait till the `shrooms start showing up!-Also harmless.
John


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Aren't springtails good for eating the mold in the viv?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Normal and natural--don't worry about it.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yes adding some springtails can help with mold also....and mold usually shows up in newly setup vivs and is harmless to the darts in my opinion. oh and welcome to dendroboard kristy


----------



## danandbecca (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied! We feel soooo much better now, knowing that this is normal. You helped us tremendously!

Thanks again!


----------

